# High build sandable primer?? Enclosed front porch..



## Canofworms (Apr 15, 2014)

So you know what a front porch FLOOR paint job often looks like after 100 years of many coats and chipping. The paint is on solid, but it looks rough. 
I'm starting to sanding and realizing that it's going to take a week I don't have a week I am wondering if there is a high build primer roll it on let it dry sand it 
But I want it to actually bond to the old pain I was thinking of washing it down with acetone lots of ventilation of course before putting the primer on.
Rustoleum makes a high build primer
Then. There is the Home Depot deck restore stuff
What say you?
I'm not expecting it to look perfect, just not like a polished turd.


----------



## PaulMaurer (Feb 22, 2014)

Bondo


----------



## Canofworms (Apr 15, 2014)

Its 8' wide by 24" long.

Its just the paint, so bondo would take longer than sanding.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Are you saying the paint on the floor or the handrails and other vertical parts?


----------



## Canofworms (Apr 15, 2014)

Just the paint on the floor. Really it needs to be stripped. But I am out of money and time. 
The paint is chipped down to wood in a thousand places and sanding would take a long time. 
The floor guys don't want to mess with it because they say they will spend 10 hours cleaning the paint form the sandpaper.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

As a remodeling contractor, I have done a few decks and I always rented a drum sander like you would use to sand an oak floor.

Decking is softer and you need to use a lighter touch. Also, the finish tends to gum up the sandpaper more than on interior work so you go through more sandpaper.

I have run into a few situations where people have used the Rustoleum Deck Restore and it looks like crap to begin with and starts coming off the next year. I would not recommend it.

You are in a tough spot if you are out of both time and money, because there is no easy answer. As a contractor I don't ever take the easy/cheap way out. I push for doing it right the first time because that really is the most economical answer. It costs too much time and money to do it poorly and not have it last.

If you have questions let me know. I often call members of the online communities and help out with advice.


----------



## Canofworms (Apr 15, 2014)

I know just what you are saying. 
But I will probably level, heat and put in real hardwood in a few years. 
So, I am going to try this rustoleum filler primer just in the part of the porch where guests will walk through. 
http://www.zoro.com/g/00094920/k-G3558651?utmsource=googleshopping&utmmedium=cpc&utmcampaign=GoogleShoppingFeed&gclid=Cj0KEQjw06GfBRCR9tDI4t6n5_MBEiQAFo6kuPUvPplT00JflV5HyR2xPeeUJixfpJLxQORiOSUesVYaAgqK8P8HAQ


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

I don't see where it states if it is exterior rated but it is listed as an auto body paint and primer sub-category. So I would assume it is exterior rated.


----------



## Canofworms (Apr 15, 2014)

This stuff is made to bond and stick to cars, so I am guessing it will bond and stick to the porch floor mixed surfaces. 
There is paint and bare wood. 
It has been swept and mopped with TSP. I damp mop it then mop with acetone. 
So, cross your fingers.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Will be interested in your results. Good luck!


----------



## Canofworms (Apr 15, 2014)

me too. It worked well on an old VW bus that had been gravel target practice for the neighborhood kids.


----------



## GregD (Oct 24, 2009)

I have had good luck with this type of paint scraper, with or without a heat gun. Flat surfaces are relatively easy to scrape. It is particularly good at scraping off high spots. I would scrape an hour or so every day until it was done.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

If it's that bad just tear it out and install new wood, done.

I know, no time and or money just saying….


----------



## Canofworms (Apr 15, 2014)

> I know just what you are saying.
> But I will probably level, heat and put in real hardwood in a few years.
> So, I am going to try this rustoleum filler primer just in the part of the porch where guests will walk through.
> http://www.zoro.com/g/00094920/k-G3558651?utmsource=googleshopping&utmmedium=cpc&utmcampaign=GoogleShoppingFeed&gclid=Cj0KEQjw06GfBRCR9tDI4t6n5_MBEiQAFo6kuPUvPplT00JflV5HyR2xPeeUJixfpJLxQORiOSUesVYaAgqK8P8HAQ
> ...


Is this good for scraping when using paint stripper?
I have abandoned the sand able filler primer only I will strip main part and try that to even out


----------

